# Phrag. ecquadorense 'Si'



## abax (Aug 23, 2019)

I have a two growth plant that is very slow growing perhaps due to incorrect
culture. I grow it the same way I grow all my Phrags. and wonder if this
particular Phrag. requires a different culture. Any advice will be appreciated.
Phrag. ecuadorense 'Si'


----------



## Ray (Aug 24, 2019)

Now accepted as pearcei, in its natural habitat, it sees mid-50's at night and mid-70's daytime, year round...


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Aug 24, 2019)

Wet. Wet. Wet. Wet. Wet. And wet. Standing in water, wet. And bright. In fact, if it's properly acclimated, this species can handle almost full sun. Now, that much light absolutely isn't required, but I find they do better when grown brighter than the typical besseae-complex (red-orange)/ schlimii-complex (pink-purple-white) hybrids.

Also, smaller plants with fewer growths tend to be a little slow, especially when adapting to new conditions and things like that. But once they hit a minimum threshold of total mass, the growth rate seems to ramp up.


----------



## abax (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks so much for the replies. As regards
temps., I can't give it low intermediate in
my greenhouse, particularly this very hot
summer. Mine is a mini-Phrag. and I can
keep it sitting in a clay saucer of water, but
I do think it stays moist. Perhaps not wet
however. I don't know how the humidity
has been in your areas, but here the humidity is high and smothering. I've
been somewhat afraid of over-watering.
I will try the water in saucer to see what
happens. I don't want to lose this little
gem.


----------



## TrueNorth (Aug 25, 2019)

I have a small division of the same clone. It's quite slow growing but otherwise is doing fine. I'm growing it under lights at room temperature and haven't been keeping it super wet. I wouldn't worry about it too much unless it's showing signs of stress. Did you get yours from John Marcotte?


----------



## abax (Aug 25, 2019)

Indeed I did get it from John. One growth
is now two, but it's showing signs of brown
leaf tips. Some of my Phrags. are showing
the brown leaf tips and I've been assuming
the VERY hot weather is to blame. I know
John has a much cooler greenhouse than
I do. Ain't John great????? I'm growing
under LEDs and temps. are about 80F
on a sunny day in my gh. Generally, very
high humidity. TrueNorth, keep me posted
on the progress of your plant...please.


----------



## Phred (Aug 26, 2019)

abax said:


> Thanks so much for the replies. As regards
> temps., I can't give it low intermediate in
> my greenhouse, particularly this very hot
> summer. Mine is a mini-Phrag. and I can
> ...


I have a large specimen of this Phrag and once established it does increase rapidly. I take several single divisions off each year. By the next year these divisions have also grown on average two new growths. I’ve grown them in standing water and not. My experience is that they do much better in standing water but you should use an inorganic medium because bark breaks down faster sitting in water. I put mine outside for the summer and that’s when they really take off... even when it’s in the 90’s. The brown tips are probably from too much fertilizer. If you’re going to have you plant sitting in water make sure it’s not what you fertilized with. Fertilize you plant and when it’s done draining set it in a saucer of fresh clean water. You’ll find this should help prevent burnt tips.


----------



## TrueNorth (Aug 26, 2019)

abax said:


> Indeed I did get it from John. One growth
> is now two, but it's showing signs of brown
> leaf tips. Some of my Phrags. are showing
> the brown leaf tips and I've been assuming
> ...



Yes, he shares a lot of information. I'll keep you posted but don't hold your breath. It's growing verrrrrrrrrry slowly.


----------

